# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A duhet te betohet presidenti para flamurit apo mbi Kuran apo Bibel?

## Reschen

Në pothuaj të gjitha shtetet e botës presidenti betohet mbi Biblën apo Kuranin, në Shqipëri betimi i tillë bëhet para flamurit.¨

Betimi i presidentit te Shqiperise _"Do të përmbush me korrektësi të gjitha detyrimet kushtetuese, që burojnë nga ligji themeltar i shtetit, Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë, ligjet e vendit, duke u bërë garant i tyre"_.

----------


## Reschen

Nje shembull i betimit te presidentit Nishani. Procedura si dhe forma e betimit 



Betohet Presidenti Nishani: 

Kjo përgjegjësia më e madhe

TIRANE- Presidenti Bujar Nishani është betuar përpara Parlamentin pasditen e sotme duke u bërë kështu Kreu i gjashtë i Shtetit në Shqipërinë post komuniste. Gjatë fjalës së tij ai premtoi bashkëpunim me të gjitha palët ndërsa u shpreh optimist se vendi do ta marrë statusin e kandidatit në vjeshtë. 

*ORA 20:55 - PRESIDENTI TOPI FESTON TE ‘LION PARK’*
Ndërkohë që Presidenti Nishani vazhdon të marë urimet nga të ftuarit e tij në Presidencë, paraardhësi i tij Bamir Topi është gjithashtu duke festuar. Topi ka mbledhur të gjithë miqtë e tij në ambientet e “Lion Park”  me të cilët po feston përfundimin mandatit të tij presidencial. 

*ORA 20:00 - NISHANI TROKET GOTAT*
Ceremonia në ambientet e Presidencës vazhdon me trokitjen e gotave me të ftuarit. Presidenti Nishani, shoqëruar nga bashkëshortja e tij, po marrin urimet e të gjithë të ftuarve që morën pjesë në këtë ceremoni. 

*ORA 19:48 - TOPI PERQAFON NISHANIN DHE DEL NGA PRESIDENCA*
Në përfundim të fjalimit të Presidentit Nishani, Presidenti Topi i ka shtrënguar atij dorën dhe e ka përqafuar duke e uruar për detyrën e re. Pas këtij shtrëngimi duarsh, që u shoqërua edhe nga ai me zonjat e para, Presidenti Topi ka zbritur shkallët e Presidencës i shoqëruar nga bashkëshortja Teuta, ku dhe u ngjit në makinën e eskortës presidenciale që e shoqëroi jashtë ambienteve të Presidencës. 

*ORA 19:40 - NISHANIT I DOREZOHET KUSHTETUTA: PERGJEGJESIA ME E MADHE*
Në vijim, kreu i Gjykatës Kushtetuese i dorëzoi Presidentit Nishani Kushtetutën e Republikës, duke simbolizuar kështu kalimin e përgjegjësisë së ruajtjes së saj. Më pas Nishani, gjatë fjalës së tij tha se ndjehet “më i privilegjuari, më i nderuari. Që nga ky çast mbaj mbi vete përgjegjësinë më të madhe të mundshme që mund të ketë një individ në lidhje me shoqërinë dhe vendin”. 

*ORA 19:33 - TOPI PRET NISHANIN ME HIMNIN KOMBETAR*
Presidenti Bamir Topi, i shoqëruar nga familja e tij, ka pritur Presidentin e ri, Bujar Nishani. Dy presidentët kanë dalë përpara të pranishmëve në shkallët e Presidencës ndërsa është dëgjuar Himni Kombëtar. Më pas janë dëgjuar të shtënat e topave.

*ORA 19:10 - TE GJITHE DREJT PRESIDENCES*
Pas fjalës së Kreut të Shtetit, ceremonia spostohet nga Kuvendi te Presidenca. Distanca e afërt mes dy institucioneve ka bërë që shumë prej të ftuarve të spostohen në këmbë. Presidenti Nishani pritet të mbërrijë rreth orës 19:15. 

*ORA 19:00 - NISHANI: I HAPUR PËR BASHKËPUNIM ME OPOZITËN*
Gjatë fjalës së tij, Presidenti Nishani u shpreh gjithashtu i hapur për të bashkëpunuar me të gjitha palët, përfshi këtu opozitën. Ai gjithashtu e theksoi si shumë të rëndësishëm rolin e Shqipërisë në rajonin e Ballkanit. 
“Zoti e bekoftë Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët”, tha Nishani në përfundim të fjalës së tij.

*ORA 18:50 - NISHANI: DO MBROJ QYTETARET, STATUSIN DO TA MARRIM*
“Me rastin e 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë kam besim se do të marrim statusin”, tha Nishani gjatë fjalës së tij përballë deputetëve, menjëherë pas betimit si President i Republikës. “Shqipëria është përballë sfidave të mëdha”, shtoi Kreu i ri i Shtetit. Nishani përsëriti se prioriteti i tij do të jetë sistemi i drejtësisë ndërsa shtoi se Shqipëria ka bërë hapa përpara drejt Europës. “Do të mbroj interesat e qytetarëve të vendit”, tha Nishani në sallën e Kuvendit. 

*ORA 18:40 - NISHANI: BETOHEM!*
Kryetarja e Parlamentit ka recituar formulën e betimit e cila më pas është ndjekur nga vetë Presidenti i Republikës, Bujar Nishani: “Betohem”! Më pas kanë vijuar notat e Himnit Kombëtar.

*ORA 18:38 - NISHANI PRITET ME DUARTROKITJE*
Në ambientet e Kuvendit ka mbërritur edhe vetë Presidenti Bujar Nishani i cili është pritur me duartrokitje nga deputetët. 

*ORA 18:34 - MBERRIN BERISHA DHE INA RAMA*
Në sallën e Parlamentit kanë mbërritur tashmë edhe Kryeministri Sali Berisha si dhe kryeprokurorja Ina Rama.

*ORA 18:20 - MBERRIJNE NE KUVEND AMBASADORET E DEPUTETET*
Kanë mbërritur në Parlament disa prej diplomatëve të huaj në vend, si ambasadori i OSBE, ai Bashkimit Europian dhe ai i Shteteve të Bashkuara, që do të ndjekin ceremoninë e Presidentit të ri të Republikës, Bujar Nishanit. Gjithashtu, kanë mbërritur edhe një pjesë e mirë e deputetëve. 

*ORA 18:00 - NISHANI: DREJTESIA PRIORITET*
“Sistemi i drejtësisë do të jetë prioriteti im. Do të angazhohem plotësisht në favor të një reformë në sistemin ligjor, e cila mbetet faktori kyç në integrimin e Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Evropian”, tha Nishani për AFP.

“Presidenti mund të kontribuojë drejtpërdrejtë [në reformat e Drejtësisë] për të garantuar opinionin publik si edhe partnerët ndërkombëtare se ne mund të arrijmë standardet e kërkuara”, shtoi Nishani.

Ai premtoi se “do të jem plotësisht i pavarur nga çdo influencë që vjen nga forcat politike”, ndonëse bashkëpunimi “me shumicën qeverisëse dhe opozitën është shumë e rëndësishme për mua”.

Nishani foli edhe në lidhje me integrimin e vendit. Në këtë kuadër, ai nënvizoi se “jam optimist që Shqipëria do të marrë statusin në vjeshtë”.

*SOT BETIMI, NE CEREMONI EDHE RAMA*
Nga sot Bujar Nishani merr zyrtarisht detyrën e Presidentit të vendit. Ditën e sotme, ceremonia e ndërrimit të “stafetës” së krerëve të shtetit do të jetë e veçantë dhe do të jetë konform ndryshimeve të reja në ceremonialin e Shtetit. 

Ndërkohë janë evituar disa elementë thelbësorë të ceremonisë, si zhvillimi i saj në Pallatin e Brigadave duke zbritur në qendër të kryeqytetit pikërisht në Presidencë. Si dhe nuk do te ketë fjala e lamtumirës e Presidentit në largim Topi që e shkurton goxha kohën në ceremoni. 

Pas betimit në Kuvend, ora 18:00, në 19:30 Presidenti Nishani i shoqëruar nga truprojat e nderit dhe katër motoçikleta do ti drejtohet presidencës, ku në prani të Presidentit Topi do të marrë dosjen e Presidencës. Gjatë kësaj kohe do të ketë të shtëna topi dhe fishekzjarre. Në 19.50 zoti Nishani do të betohet para Kushtetutës. 

Kreu i Partisë Socialiste Edi Rama dhe deputetët e PS do të jenë të pranishëm në ceremoninë e Presidencës. Lajmi konfirmohet nga selia rozë. 

*NE CEREMONI 580 TE FTUAR* 
Pavarësisht vendit të ngushtë, mësohet se janë ftuar rreth 580 personalitete vendase dhe të huaja. Janë ftuar të gjithë ambasadorët e e huaj të akredituar në Shqipëri, janë ftuar krerët e të gjitha partive politike, mes të cilëve dhe kryetari i opozitës shqiptare Edi Rama, i cili pavarësisht se e ka konfirmuar se ka marrë ftesën, ka nënvizuar se gjithsecili është i lirë të shkojë. Mësohet se Rama është në dilemë dhe pritet vendimi i sotëm i mbledhjes së grupit të PS për të vendosur mbi paraqitjen. Kreu i grupit Ruçi mësohet se do të jetë prezent. Kuptohet kryeministri Berisha dhe kryetarja e Kuvendit Topalli si dhe krerët e grupeve parlamentare, si dhe deputetët do të jenë në listën e të ftuarve. 

Ndërkohë që në ceremoni janë të ftuar dhe dy kandidatët që u propozuan për president dhe që refuzuan, Xhezair Zaganjori dhe Artan Hoxha. Pritet që në radhët e të ftuarve të jenë krerët e institucioneve të pavarura e kushtetuese në vend si kryeprokurorja Rama, kreu i SHISH, Shaqiri, kreu i Gjykatës së Lartë Shpresa Beçaj etj. Nuk kanë si të mungojnë dhe dy ish-presidentët Rexhep Meidani, Alfred Moisiu për dhe Kastriot Islami.

- http://www.shqiptarja.com

----------


## Reschen

Ligji

*Fraza* - Ceremoniali i shtetit i lë të drejtën presidentit të ri që pasi përfundon fjalën e tij përpara deputetëve të shtojë frazën: “Zoti më ndihmoftë”

*Armet* - Në Pallatin e Brigadave, në nder të presidentit të ri, Garda e Republikës qëllon 21 herë me top artilerie, me interval tre sekonda nga njëra-tjetra

*Simbolet* - Himni Kombëtar ekzekutohet dy herë gjatë ceremonialit të betimit të presidentit të ri. Në Pallatin e Brigadave flamuri shqiptar qëndron i ngritur gjatë gjithë ceremonisë

*Parakalimi* - Garda e Republikës, në nder të presidentit, zhvillon edhe një parakalim tradicional të truprojës së saj të nderit. Në fund, presidentit i dhurohet Kushtetuta

*Delegimi* – “Rangu i presidentit nuk është i delegueshëm. Në rastet kur presidenti nuk merr pjesë vetë, por dërgon një përfaqësues, ky i fundit nuk gëzon nderimin që do t’i bëhej vetë presidentit”

----------


## optimus.prime

per kete arsye shpesh shkelet betimi...

----------


## Reschen

............................................

----------


## Albo

Une do te kerkoja, qe Kuvendi i Shqiperise, te perpilonte nje test te shkruar per te gjithe presidentet e kryeministrate vendit, qe duhet ta merrnin kete test para se te fillonin detyren e tyre. Testi do te kish 10 pyetje te thjeshta qe kane te bejne me Kushtetuten e Shqiperise, per te pare se sa mire e njohin keta persona Kushtetuten e vendit. Dhe do ta kalonin testin vetem ata persona qe u jepnin pergjigjen korrekte 80% te pyetjeve.

Duke marre shkak nga shkeljet flagrante Kushtetuese te kryeministrit te ri Rama, une jam i bindur qe ai nuk ka lexuar ndonjehere ne jeten e tij Kushtetuten e Shqiperise. Qe do te thote, nuk ka rendesi nese ai betohet para flamurit, para Kuranit apo Bibles, ai nuk ka se si te respektoje ligjin kur ai nuk e ka marre mundimin qe te njihet me ligjet kushtetuese te atij shteti.

Kushtetuta e Shqiperise duhet te jete edhe klase e detyrueshme ne te gjitha shkollat 9 vjecare te vendit.

Albo

----------

Reschen (18-11-2013)

----------


## iliria e para

Po Sala a e ka shkelur kushtetuten, sipas teje?
Ja lexo pak...
http://www.sot.com.al/politike/ja-ps...miz-alis%C3%AB

----------

Reschen (18-11-2013)

----------


## Reschen

Albo pershendetje

Zoti president kushtetuten ishkomuniste e din permendesh sepse ka qene ushtarak dhe pedagog ne shkollen e bashkuar Skenderbeu. Kushtetuten e 1998-se e din sepse ka qene minister i brendshem 2007-2009. 

Ndersa per besimin fetar nuk e di nese presidenti Nishani eshte i pagezuar ne kishen katolike apo orthodokse apo eshte shqiptar i besimit islam.

Gjithesesi 10 pyetje test qe ofron ti Albo qe jo vetem presidenti t`u pergjigjet por edhe kryeministri dhe ministrat dhe deputetet, duhe pare se cfare pyetjesh u duhen shtruar


*Ungjilli sipas Lukes Kapitulli 12* 




> Dëshmimi i Krishtit para njerëzve
> 
> (Mt 10, 32‑33; 12, 32; 10, 19‑20)
> 
> 8 “Unë po ju them: kushdo të dëshmojë para njerëzve se është imi, edhe Biri i njeriut do ta dëshmojë se është i tiji para engjëjve të Hyjit. 9 E ai që të më bjerë mohit para njerëzve, edhe atij do t’i bihet mohit para engjëjve të Hyjit.

----------


## Reschen

Iliria e para
Asnje gazetar shqiptar nuk ka mundur te intervistoje asnje zyrtar qofte i rangut te ulet qofte atij te larte ne lidhje me besimin fetar dhe botekuptimin e brendshem 
10 urdhnimet e Zotit jane ne katekizme dhe bota e besimit fetar katolik sic jam edhe une vete katolik, eshte e atille saqe mund te kujtojme Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 
ku thuhet ne kapitullin 21:25 



> *25Ka edhe shumë gjëra të tjera që i bëri Jezusi, të cilat po të renditeshin një nga një, më thotë mendja se as mbarë bota s’do t’i zinte librat, që do të duhej të shkruheshin*


Dhe




> Urdhnimet e Tenzot jan dhjet!
> 
> 1: ma e para: thot Zoti yne, une jam Zoti yt, tjeter Zot mos t'kesh as mos t'afrosh, pos meje!
> 
> 2: e dyta: mos e merr emrin e ten Zot naper goj kot!
> 
> 3: e treta: shejtno diten dille diten fest te urrnume!
> 
> 4: e katerta: ndero prinden tane ndaq me jetu shum mbi dhe!
> ...

----------


## iliria e para

Gjeth plepi, njerezit qe betohen ne Bibel dhe Kuran, a kan te drejte te urdherojne bombardime etj. ?

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Une do te kerkoja, qe Kuvendi i Shqiperise, te perpilonte nje test te shkruar per te gjithe presidentet e kryeministrate vendit, qe duhet ta merrnin kete test para se te fillonin detyren e tyre. Testi do te kish 10 pyetje te thjeshta qe kane te bejne me Kushtetuten e Shqiperise, per te pare se sa mire e njohin keta persona Kushtetuten e vendit. Dhe do ta kalonin testin vetem ata persona qe u jepnin pergjigjen korrekte 80% te pyetjeve.
> 
> Duke marre shkak nga shkeljet flagrante Kushtetuese te kryeministrit te ri Rama, une jam i bindur qe ai nuk ka lexuar ndonjehere ne jeten e tij Kushtetuten e Shqiperise. Qe do te thote, nuk ka rendesi nese ai betohet para flamurit, para Kuranit apo Bibles, ai nuk ka se si te respektoje ligjin kur ai nuk e ka marre mundimin qe te njihet me ligjet kushtetuese te atij shteti.
> 
> Kushtetuta e Shqiperise duhet te jete edhe klase e detyrueshme ne te gjitha shkollat 9 vjecare te vendit.
> 
> Albo


Bravo....
Duket qe e njef me themeli kushtetuten e Albanistanit !!!

----------

Gentian_gr (19-11-2013)

----------


## unreal

E logjikshme dhe e drejte te betohet mbi dokumentin e Kushtetutes dhe ne Flamur.
Kur merr detyren,i permbahesh ligjeve qe rrjedhin nga kushtetuta jo ligjit te falesh 5x dite n'xhami apo te dielen patjeter m'duhet ta shoh fratin t'mi fali mekatet!

----------


## Norça.li

*

Nuk con shume peshe ajo se ne cka *betohesh* krahasuar me ate *sa i permbahesh* atij betimi.
Per fat te keq, betimet (solemne) ne rastet tona shkilen, ashtu te themi, ende pa perfunduar ceremonia.
Ketu, mendoj, qendron problemi i betimit solemn a cilitdoqofte.

*

----------

